# 12dpiui feeling really grumpy



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

After cancelling IVF ICSI cycle they converted me to IUI and am 12 days into 2WW. Feel grumpy moody and miserable, spotty as hell, cant stop shouting at DH  and generally feel as though AF is  coming any day. I am on prog pessaries tho so I know this delays things feel as though I should just come off them to see the witch and put me out of my misery. Sorry for whingeing!

My boobs are enormous but not sore anymore (till I take my bra off - sorry tmi) but have had no spotting, no nausea, no increase in going to loo or any other signs and would kill for a glass of wine! My blood test isnt till Friday though so even tho I am on day cd31 and only 12dpiui I have done 3 HPT's already....my DH is cross with me as he thinks I should just wait - easier said than done of course and all of them are BFN - is there any chance it could still be bfp??

My chance of IUI working is very small tho as DH sperm has very poor morphology so I would just like to know once and for all so that I can move on (have a glass of wine or 2 lol   ) and try again,

Any   stoires would help,

Stef xx


----------



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

no story to tell just wanted to wish you all the best    this 2ww is hard going eh!


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Big time! Its driving me mad, I did say sorry to DH yesterday for being such a b***h and he was very understanding, bless him. 

Are you on 2ww?

Stef x


----------



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah 6dp3dt.... it's going slowly - even DH said tonight he's looking for signs in me and feeling time is dragging!  poor thang!


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

hey steffydill and blonde-one wanted to send you  both some     , this 2ww sure is hard. I'm nearly half way through and I'm   one minute thinking positive thoughts and the next negative.


----------



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

Sue  and  for us all eh


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah  I sure hope so. Will have a bit of this mixed in to


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

15dpiui and another BFN on the HPT (spent far too much money o them and always same result) 

Dont think there is much hope, stopped using the progesterone pessaries but still no AF have the feeling its going to be a tough one this time,

Never mind I will   that all of you have   results, 

I need to now ring the clinic to see when I can go for IVF, fingers crossed that this time my follicles grow,

stef xx


----------



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

steffydill -  sorry.   for better result on your next go


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

steffydill

so sorry honey


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Well AF arrived with a vengeance  was gutted and burst into tears but to be honest after a week has gone by I am feeling really positive for the next time, hopefully I will get to EC stage. I have booked acupuncture and joined a diet group so I can lose some weight and hopefully get my body in tip top condition again. Been told that it will be end of September, little bit peeved that its so far away but like I say I will aim to get as healthy as possible in that time,

Hope you are all well,

Stef


----------



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

Think I'm the same as you I've got red blood this afternoon and had BFN on the clear blue digital this am...... due to test at hospital on Wednesday.

Let's hope we all get good news soon eh
x


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh steffydill & blonde one sending you big   , this journey is so hard.  We must be due some good news   , our time will come.

AFM i'm trying to keep up the PMA but have had lots of AF pains the last 2 days, hope I make it to fridays test date     

take care love suexxx


----------



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

fingers crossed and  for you sue.

I'm not good, started getting red blood yesterday with awful pains in that area and bleeding today.. OTD tomorrow but we've done more preg tests and all come back negative.  Got appointment tomorrow for bloods but not holding out much hope to be honest.  We're already talking about where to do it again - not been impressed with level of 'care' in this country.


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

sorry to hear that blonde one and keeping fingers crossed for you Sue.

Its crappy when this happens, its bad enough not being pregnant but then the AF hits you and everything feels much worse.

I have kept myself busy doing research for my next go and finding out exactly what supplements to take etc, I will be rattling by the time I have finished and my DH is already complaining about the money I have sepnt on vitex, larginine, coq10, bee pollen, royal jelly, folic acid, vitamin C etc etc etc etc etc etc lol. 

Also have stocked up on sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, brazil nuts and thrown out all low fat dairy products - read somewhere that the low fat versions especially are really harmful to fertility. 

Lets all think positive for the next time and hopefully get our  


Much love

Stef


----------

